
Interceptor by The Ocean Cleanup team. Clean 1000 most polluting rivers by 2025 - erikhhhh
https://theoceancleanup.com/rivers/
======
matthewdgreen
We have two of these operating in Baltimore. Not from this company, unless I’m
missing something. They’re called Mr. and Mrs. Trash Wheel. I don’t know if
this is related to that effort, or if it’s a reinvention.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Trash_Wheel](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Trash_Wheel)

